# What do itchy nipples mean before birth?



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Can you get thrush before you give birth? I am due next week and my right nipple is itchy kinda the under part of my boob too. Is it just dry? I have been leaking a lot lately so I don't know what is going on. Also today I have very sore boobs, I think they are becoming milk ready b/c they ache like never before...hoping labor is soon to come...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think it just means you're pregnant, but it doesn't stop it from being annoying.


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

Should I be concerned that I have an infection? Does having your boob sit in a a bra that is moist due to leakage cause this itchiness...?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

It might. Are you wearing cotton bras? Have you tried nursing pads?


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I remember leaking and being really itchy at the end of pregnancy. I didn't have an infection. Does it burn or just itch?


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Try a little lanolin, might just be dry.

Good luck on labor to be!!


----------



## BlueIrises (Jul 23, 2006)

I am going to try putting nursing pads in my bra after I shower today and I'll use some Lanolin (which I hate...it like putting tar on your nipples). Just getting nervous about starting off with an infection. However, they are only itchy not burning.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

If you really hate Lansinoh (and I do too!) and you have a few bucks to spare, try this:
Earth Mama Angel Baby Nipple Butter

I recommend it all the time, and I swear I am not affiliated in any way.







But it's shea/cocoa/mango butter-based and spreads on...well, like butter. Smells delicious, and heals up nipples faster than lansinoh EVER did for me.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

itchy boobs and nipples always meant mine were growing!! and I have really dry skin anyway, so it was just too much !!


----------

